# Web Graphics Gallery ~ My photos online.



## JadeaDragon (May 30, 2003)

Good Day everyone!

I just found this forum and I feel I finally found a place to start exploring my new addiction.  :mrgreen: 

Here's my site which I have recently converted to only show my photos. There is about 350 photos at the moment. I have more I haven't had time to upload yet. 

Web Graphics Gallery

I'm slowly learning different technics for taking photograhs. 

Enjoy! & tell me what you think!

=)
Jadea


----------



## MDowdey (May 30, 2003)

thats a nice site dragon! welcome to the boards! its an interesting thing that we finally have someone on the boards who is into graphics. great job.


md


----------



## JadeaDragon (May 30, 2003)

hehe 

I'm a professional artist for 16 years & digital artist for 8 years. I am now branching off into another direction, photography. Having much fun with it to. 

=)
Jadea


----------

